# Steel ply



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Mid-South lumber, look them up on the web.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Send Kenny Reed a PM he use to have it.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213537&page=2


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Check local concrete construction companies to see if they have any used available, or where to find some used. I get it from a local Amish supplier that gets it used by the truckload, some of it is smaller pieces (3' x 3'), which I get for $3, and last time I got a bunch, it was unused! Great for migratory tops and bottom boards. Can't beat it. Use a carbide tipped saw blade; a 50 combination blade does fine with minimal tear-out.

MM


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I (and a friend of mine) have talked to kenny and he cannot get a hold of the people that usually have it for sale. I am going to start calling the concrete companies tomorrow, expecting a bunch of "I dunnos" and No, we keep it all. I also was bumming around Home Depot the other day, went to the contractor booth and asked them about it, can get it special order, A friend of mine said sit down when they call and give you a price per sheet. 


Any other suggestions? I seem to be drawing blanks. 


Mike


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

I question why you're trying to use steelply. Its purpose is to give a smooth surface to concrete and to make it easy to strip concrete forms. It still delaminates just like any other plywood when moisture gets in the exposed ply edges. I'm a general contractor and have used thousands of sheets of the stuff but I don't see the advantage for bee equipment. Any good grade of exterior plywood will give exactly the same service, cheaper. Just give the edges a couple coats of paint and it will last several years. :scratch:


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

B/C I have seen lids of steel ply that have rotted through and still hold their shape, and all my regular plywood lids start to warp in 2 weeks (with 3 coats of paint!)


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

I would suggest marine plywood for hives!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

lisascenic said:


> I would suggest marine plywood for hives!


Steel ply and marine plywood are the same thing.

Mike


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, it seems that "steel ply" is a trade name, used by the Symons company. 

In my business, we use the more generic term "marine ply."

So while steel ply may be marine ply, not all marine ply is steel ply.


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah, it seems that "steel ply" is a trade name, used by the Symons company. 

In my business, we use the more generic term "marine ply."

So while steel ply may be marine ply, not all marine ply is steel ply.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

It also goes by MDO and HDO. I just call it form board plywood or call the guy in Lakeland Fl and order lids for 3.00 apiece .


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

You lost me with steel ply What is it? Maybe non of my business but would like to know anyway


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The stuff I have seen literally has something stiffer than wood (maybe steel) inside that keeps it from warping. 

Mike


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary (Jan 5, 2010)

I have lids that were made from concrete form boards. Its not the same as regular plywood. It has a waterproof side and is hard wood. The water proof side lasts well about 5 years, and then shows some real wear. The lids I have are now ten years old and are not rotten but have large crakes in them but still do not leak water through. 
I would never try just plain plywood, I don't think it would even last a few years.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Dancing Bee Apiary said:


> I have lids that were made from concrete form boards. Its not the same as regular plywood. It has a waterproof side and is hard wood. The water proof side lasts well about 5 years, and then shows some real wear. The lids I have are now ten years old and are not rotten but have large crakes in them but still do not leak water through.
> I would never try just plain plywood, I don't think it would even last a few years.


Thanks. That is *EXACTLY* what I am talking about.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

We're talking about two different products here. Steel ply has a smooth plastic like surface on one side. Dancing Bee is describing B-B Formply which has a grade B ply on each side and has been treated with form oil to prevent concrete sticking to it. Either of them will work but I don't think I'd put the oiled ply side in the hive; has a pretty strong petroleum smell when new.


----------

